# All White Peacock?



## pamer

Got this at the LFS, about 2-3 inches with pale yellow eggs spots, fins are mostly whitish and translucent with a peacock type pattern. Was in a mixed peacock tank. Actually whiter than it appears in pics, almost translucent (can see black innards) with some pinkish tint around the gills. Any ideas? No pink eyes. Thanks everyone! opcorn:


----------



## cater20155

It could possibly be a dragons blood peacock, which is a hybrid.


----------



## pamer

Wouldn't it color by now? Unless the females are all white


----------



## cater20155

Im not sure on that, *** seen some of the dragons blood at a LFS that were very pale, but i dont know if they were male of female.


----------



## SinisterKisses

There is no standard when it comes to hybrids...it's simply not possible. So no, it may not have coloured up by now, it may never colour up...and yes, it may be a female, but not all females will be white and not all males will have a lot of colour...etc. It does look like one of those "dragons blood" hybrids though.


----------



## aussieafricans

i third that it looks like a dragon bloodm the body shape and head shape gives it away instantly and there looks to be a very slight pink pigment.


----------



## FantasyFish

This is not a Peacock !!!!!, Look at the dorsal Fin ! too short and to round.
Same for the top fin, Very low at rear, and absolutely No Curveture

Tinman


----------



## Fogelhund

Indeed one of these man made peacock hybrids.


----------



## FantasyFish

This is not even a peacock Period, man made or other wise.. Nor is it a hap.. Some other fish.
Its fins dictate these things.. I breed exceptional quality Peacocks.. Finage dictates everything in a Ideaing a fish. Scales to thin for peacock, top and dorsal say non peacock.. conformation dictates some other breed of fish, but definately not a pEACOCK....


----------



## FantasyFish

How do you attach a photo [/img]in here??


----------



## Fogelhund

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085

Read at the link to post pictures.

Finnage dictates ID'ing fish? Ok, can't wait to see these pictures.


----------



## FantasyFish

Shoot an e-mail to tinman_rlg @ yahoo. This says it wont let me post pics on here, has to be a link to web site where pics are stored.. i have them here on computer, right now..

tinman


----------



## SinisterKisses

First of all - why on earth did you dig up and post on a thread that is over three years old - and three years dead - anyway?

And secondly...it was a peacock three years ago, and it's still a peacock now.


----------



## Fogelhund

Didn't even notice it was three years old. :lol:

If you can read the link, you'll figure out how to post pictures. If you can't figure that out... oh well. They are peacocks.


----------



## Guest

SinisterKisses said:


> First of all - why on earth did you dig up and post on a thread that is over three years old - and three years dead - anyway?
> 
> And secondly...it was a peacock three years ago, and it's still a peacock now.


 opcorn: lol def a peacock.. female peacocks have rounded fins like that and some species females have egg spots as well.. i think its funny people are too lazy to give photobucket a chance.. photobucket is your friend :thumb: 
*** been tempted to comment on old old threads but really whats the point lol i wouldnt have even noticed that if you hadnt mentioned it lol


----------



## syates33

I needed this laugh, thanks.


----------



## FantasyFish

*Here Are Pics of Peacocks Boys,, LOLOLOLOL...

Seems as though youve never realy seen one.....

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z35 ... ?start=all*


----------



## Fogelhund

FantasyFish said:


> *Here Are Pics of Peacocks Boys,, LOLOLOLOL...
> 
> Seems as though youve never realy seen one.....
> 
> http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z35 ... ?start=all*


The funny thing is, they aren't all Peacocks, and there isn't a natural "real peacock" pure fish in the bunch. You posted all males, and the OP's fish was a female. Perhaps you've never seen a female?


----------



## ebe

Back to the dead thread  I have 7 dragon bloods. I got 6 small ones from a local breeder and I saw the parents. I got a fully colored larger male from the cichlid-store . com. My original 6 are still mostly pearl white like the original pic. I am hoping when they get full size more will color up. The original pic is a juvi dragon blood.


----------



## ebe

Nice fish FantasyFish.

Here are pics of a few of my Dragon Bloods:





































Anybody have an idea on this one? It is very small but already showing some color.


----------



## Guest

thats a eureka red jake


----------



## natescraigslist

I bought 2 female suposed fish the other day and they sure act female and I purchased them in hope of dragon blood liniage in them but the fins look a bit off and one has the same yellow spots and yellow line at the top of what apears to be a non peacock dorsal fin I belave its a femail dragonsblood croos with yelow labrichromis and comes out looking like a db female and having more yellow or sunshine cichlid or tangerene cichlid. Also one of my DB males has red blue and one has red yellow and there were purchased together from the other side of the usa so leme know what you think about the fin differences and color differences in the new dragons blood female's that are still clasified as dragons blood if there is a norm for this fish beyond personal prefence


----------



## Guest

dragons blood and firefish are hybrid peacocks to begin with.. theres a varying degree of what they can look like.. i know a guy that breeds firefish that have blue in them.. plus you really need to post pics for people to consider what they might be crossed with


----------



## Melanochromis

Nice pics *ebe*, first fish looks really cool. I'll try and get some pics of my Firefish/dragon bloods up sometime. On the subject of the white peacocks my LFS currently has two. I was going to buy them a few weeks ago but then the Dragon bloods came in so I bought them instead.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Good call. I think most lines of firefish/dragon bloods throw out white females quite often. Tend to get dumped on LFSs as folk wanting firefish/dragons blood and willing to pay the premium for well coloured ones do not want to buy an all white guy.

If looking to breed line bred hybrids or even just keep them go direct to breeders would be my advice and keep and breed one line. The stuff in the LFS is often the stuff sold off cheap (originally from the breeder) from attempts to get good fish from new crosses or early types from the new line. One in 100 or less is well coloured and used for breeding and it takes a few generations of line breeding and selection to get a new hybrid line consistantly good. (Sadly the rejects are not always cheap by the time they get to customers. About 150% mark up per transaction).

I dabled for a while in dragons blood but decided it was a loser and best left to profesional cichlid breeders.
There is a good one in the UK. If trying em again I would for sure go there. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## Guest

i wouldnt mind getting a nice firey red dragons blood male.. i always end up with the white "firefish" i got a few decent ones from the last auction that are whitish but are def gonna have some nice orange color.. id like to see an albino ruby red crossed with a dragonsblood to see what happens.. i also tried to frankenstein some fish by putting a bunch of ob peacock females (the regular drag looking ones) in my all male tank... it caused more problems than it was worth and i took them all out.. that being said i did save the last spawn i got from a red shoulder peacock spawning with an ob female... growing out now.. maybe they will be cool.. maybe not.. peacock fry are gangster thou they never die and they always grow really quickly


----------

